# Lack of knowledge with heating systems (Ireland)



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

getting your hands on diagrams and other schematics can help a lot
I usually keep them from equipment i install their great for apprentices to study

you can also google them and find a lot of good diagrams and pictures


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Most heating systems these days are a tad more involved than those of old , many of the manufacturers instructions will come with options as well

Focus on the end switch, seems to always be the thing. It could be low or line voltage

~CS~


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Commercial and industrial HVAC system can be very complicated. Nothing like residential.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

True, but the resi scene has been getting techy, wired a Buderus with a freakin' keyboard that slides out of it a while ago.....~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I posted a link that was a google search of heating systems in the uk, and had a lot of good link hits, but I guess someone erased it so I won't repost.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

How they say...

Pictures or it didn't happen. :laughing:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't know what's going on but my quote function isn't functioning.


----------



## martinsparkylee (Jan 4, 2015)

Look up Honeywell on your app store they have an app with full wiring diagrams


----------

